# Mount USB thumb drive - Invalid argument



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

I typed in `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt` and got the error:

```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
```

I am using FreeBSD 7.3, trying to save files and upgrade to FreeBSD 10.

Please let me know what I am doing wrong, thank you.


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

mrmike19597 said:
			
		

> I typed in `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt` and got the error:
> 
> ```
> mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
> ...


Try `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> mrmike19597 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I try that one it says: 
	
	



```
No such file or directory
```


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

I think I just got it using da0s4.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

I tried `umount /mnt` but it says `Device is busy`. Why?


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

mrmike19597 said:
			
		

> I tried `umount /mnt` but it says Device is busy...... why?


Because you are in the /mnt directory. Do a `cd /root`, then retry the `umount` command.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks so much! I got a file saved testing it.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> mrmike19597 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you tell me how to copy a directory? I used `cp foldername /mnt/foldername` but it says directory not copied.


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

mrmike19597 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how to copy a directory? I used `cp foldername /mnt/foldername` but it says directory not copied.


`cp -R foldername /mnt/foldername`

With the -R option cp(1) copies the directory and the entire subtree.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> mrmike19597 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, got files saved and FreeBSD 10 on, internet works now too.


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

mrmike19597 said:
			
		

> trh411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is welcome news indeed. Happy to hear you are back up and running ... and with Internet access too.


----------

